# Rear wheel for turbo trainer



## Sniffer77 (28 Aug 2014)

Hi
I'm after a rear wheel just for use on my turbo with quick release etc.
Has to fit cube peloton road, and a 9 speed cassette would be a brucie bonus.
Thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

Never bothered myself when I've had turbo's. TBH I couldn't be mithered faffing about changing the wheels anyway.

Just stick it in and ride it won't harm your current wheel/tyre.


----------



## Sniffer77 (28 Aug 2014)

Cheers, I've tried it the other day and it seemed to wear the tyre after about half hour that I've got .

I thought of just getting another cheap wheel and sticking a turbo tyre on it .


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

I'd suggest you may have got the tension too high against the tyre, or you may benefit from different tyres.

I've never used them for long periods TBH as I want to blow my brains out after half an hour, but I've never had any tyre degradation when I have owned the and my mate uses one regularly, (and uses it hard), yet has never had any tyre issues TBH.


----------



## Sniffer77 (28 Aug 2014)

From what I can see I can't change the tension as the roller springs up and rests against the tyre.
It's an elite mag turbo from halfords.
Tyres are schwalbe Lugano , only had bike 3 months so want to keep training at night in winter


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2014)

No worries, I'm not familiar with the turbo TBH.

Best advice IMO would be to get some lights, mudguards and weather gear and get out and ride, it'll do wonders for your sanity versus sitting on a turbo


----------



## jack smith (28 Aug 2014)

No tyre should wear from 30 mins on a turbo, not unless the roller is made of sandpaper


----------



## Sniffer77 (31 Aug 2014)

Right I've managed to get a new wheel tyre and tube. 
Re cassette, should I get exactly the same as on the bike now? If so how to I check what type it is , I've looked at it and can't see it written anywhere .
Sorry for basic question to some of you.
Thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Right I've managed to get a new wheel tyre and tube.
> Re cassette, should I get exactly the same as on the bike now? If so how to I check what type it is , I've looked at it and can't see it written anywhere .
> Sorry for basic question to some of you.
> Thanks


It will have the product code stamped on somewhere but you don't have to buy the exact same one anyway, just make sure you get Shimano* or Campagnolo, (whichever you run), and FWIW I'd stick to the same ratio cassette, (eg: 12-25), just to avoid any issues with chain length.

If in doubt just count the teeth on the largest and the smallest sprockets and get the same. Also, as you've gone down the extra wheel route anyway I'd stick the new cassette on the road wheel and the old cassette on the turbo wheel.

*Sram cassettes are fully compatible with Shimano as well.


----------



## Sniffer77 (31 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> It will have the product code stamped on somewhere but you don't have to buy the exact same one anyway, just make sure you get Shimano* or Campagnolo, (whichever you run), and FWIW I'd stick to the same ratio cassette, (eg: 12-25), just to avoid any issues with chain length.
> 
> If in doubt just count the teeth on the largest and the smallest sprockets and get the same. Also, as you've gone down the extra wheel route anyway I'd stick the new cassette on the road wheel and the old cassette on the turbo wheel.
> 
> *Sram cassettes are fully compatible with Shimano as well.


 
Thanks , appreciate your guidance


----------

